# Detailer Req'd - Cardiff - Mid Sept



## crm (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi chaps,

Have sent a couple of detailers a PM, but not had a reposne back from any of them yet, so to cut it short, I'm looking for a detailer who'll (most likely have put up with my asking questions after they've finished heh - as I'm just really starting to get into this detailing "hobby" (it's slowly starting to take over my life)).

I've a 330, dark blue paint - no idea what details are needed for a quote if you can quote me via PM/email, stone chips on the front, bonet, and couple of the roof of the car, and it'd need paint correction, as there's so many bloody swirls on the car, does my nut in when I see it in the sun.

Depending on the price for a 2nd car too, I've a C3 that's in a bad way which could do with doing properly, so I've a decent foundation to work from, in keeping the cars clean. I do tend to wash the bm weekly, if possible but recently I've not been able to.

I'd be requiring this mid-september onwards (on a weekend would be most ideal - but not on the 23rd).

Any other info that's needed please let me know.

cheers,

Chris.

P.S I work in town and drive in every day, so if a detailer is based arond town/newport road I could pop in on the way to/from work.

Thanks!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I can do Cardiff quite easily. Only a part timer though.
Can do your car and show/talk you through everything as I go along. You can also try out any of my kit as well. Probably take more than a day for a full detail and showing you everything, but what the hell


----------



## crm (Jul 26, 2007)

Good stuff, have you got any links/an online portfolio? Also, what sort of price am I looking at for 1, and 2 cars please?


----------

